# Netatalk error



## that_guy (Aug 26, 2009)

Netatalk throws an odd error:


```
bsd:/usr/ports/net/netatalk $sudo make install clean

Netatalk has the following tunable options:
                WITH_SRVLOC=yes         Enable Service Location Protocol support
                WITH_PAM=yes            Enable PAM support
                WITH_TIMELORD=yes       Enable Timelord network time service
                WITH_KRB5=yes           Enable Kerberos V UAM

See Netatalk's Makefile for more details on some of these options.

===>  Vulnerability check disabled, database not found
=> netatalk-2.0.4.tar.bz2 doesn't seem to exist in /usr/ports/distfiles/.
=> Attempting to fetch from http://garr.dl.sourceforge.net/project/netatalk/netatalk/2.0.4/.
netatalk-2.0.4.tar.bz2                        100% of  941 kB   62 kBps 00m00s
===>  Extracting for netatalk-2.0.4,1
=> MD5 Checksum OK for netatalk-2.0.4.tar.bz2.
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for netatalk-2.0.4.tar.bz2.
===>   netatalk-2.0.4,1 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/perl5.10.0 - found

bzip2: Data integrity error when decompressing.
        Input file = /usr/ports/distfiles//netatalk-2.0.4.tar.bz2, output file = (stdout)

It is possible that the compressed file(s) have become corrupted.
You can use the -tvv option to test integrity of such files.

You can use the `bzip2recover' program to attempt to recover
data from undamaged sections of corrupted files.

netatalk-2.0.4/etc/afpd/status.c: Truncated tar archive
tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/net/netatalk.
```


```
bsd:/usr/ports/distfiles $sudo bzip2 -tvv netatalk-2.0.4.tar.bz2
  netatalk-2.0.4.tar.bz2: 
    [1: huff+mtf rt+rld]
    [2: huff+mtf rt+rld]
    [3: huff+mtf rt+rld]
    [4: huff+mtf rt+rld]
    [5: huff+mtf rt+rld]
    [6: huff+mtf data integrity (CRC) error in data

You can use the `bzip2recover' program to attempt to recover
data from undamaged sections of corrupted files.
```


```
bsd:/usr/ports/distfiles $sudo bzip2recover netatalk-2.0.4.tar.bz2
bzip2recover 1.0.5: extracts blocks from damaged .bz2 files.
bzip2recover: searching for block boundaries ...
   block 1 runs from 80 to 0
   block 2 runs from 1195720 to 0
   block 3 runs from 2005241 to 0
   block 4 runs from 3237591 to 0
   block 5 runs from 4305579 to 0
bzip2recover: I/O error reading `netatalk-2.0.4.tar.bz2', possible reason follows.
bzip2recover: No such file or directory
bzip2recover: warning: output file(s) may be incomplete.
```

Any help is appreciated, thanks.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 26, 2009)

I think you need to update your ports tree, because the port now simply fails:


```
=> MD5 Checksum mismatch for netatalk-2.0.4.tar.bz2.
=> SHA256 Checksum mismatch for netatalk-2.0.4.tar.bz2.
===>  Giving up on fetching files: netatalk-2.0.4.tar.bz2 netatalk-2.0.4.tar.bz2 
Make sure the Makefile and distinfo file (/usr/ports/net/netatalk/distinfo)
are up to date.  If you are absolutely sure you want to override this
check, type "make NO_CHECKSUM=yes [other args]".
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/net/netatalk.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/net/netatalk.
```

Not that it helps ..


----------



## that_guy (Aug 27, 2009)

Yeah, I think at one point I tried

```
sudo make makesum
```
to try to get it to work.

But as it stands, it seems there's a bad tarball on the mirrors?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 27, 2009)

Yes, looks like it. A lot of listed mirrors even refuse to serve it.


----------

